# wire soap cutter....



## Kaye (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello does anyone have instructions on how to build a wire soap cutter for either individual bars or multiple bars from log.  I have the wood and wire but lost on what tool to use to make such a small hole and how to get the wire tight while cutting the soap. I have attached two pic of what I'm trying to build.

Thanks a bunch....
[attachment=0afo0o94]image-II-1024x768.jpg[/attachmentafo0o94]
[attachment=1afo0o94]soap_bar_cutter.jpg[/attachmentafo0o94]


----------



## lsg (Nov 2, 2012)

I have one like the second picture.  It just has a small hole on each side.  You can use a small drill bit to make the holes and put a screw on each side, close to the bottom.  Run the wire through each hole and tighten it by wrapping it around the screws.


----------



## Relle (Nov 2, 2012)

Plans here - http://nizzymoulds.com/Simple%20Soap%20Cutter.pdf   It could be hinged on a base to help with cutting.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks a bunch to you  both. I  will try and complete this project this weekend.


----------

